# 06 gto dyno tune good or bad



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

ok i just got a 06 gto 70.000 miles on it has headers long tube no cats magmaflow back just like to know how are ls2 on dyno i had 02 mustang g.t that cazy horse racing did paxton supercharger new engine paid 10.000 for thework and he blow 3 new engine so i give it away and got a gto but i think it need a tune just do not wont to see it blow up help me im in n,j :seeya:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Um...




What?


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

can the ls2 dyno good or bad


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is my spin on it after reading it a few times.



smoky said:


> Ok I just got a 06 gto with 70,000 miles on it. It has long tube headers, no cats, magnaflow cat-back. I just like to know how does the ls2 respond to dyno tunes. I had a Mustang GT that Cazy Horse racing did a Paxton supercharger, and a new engine. I paid $10,000 for the work and he blew the new engine, so I give it away and got a GTO. I think it needs a tune. I'm just wondering if the engine will blow up after a tune? Help me im in n,j :seeya:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

smoky said:


> ok i just got a 06 gto 70.000 miles on it has headers long tube no cats magmaflow back just like to know how are ls2 on dyno i had 02 mustang g.t that cazy horse racing did paxton supercharger new engine paid 10.000 for thework and he blow 3 new engine so i give it away and got a gto but i think it need a tune just do not wont to see it blow up *help me im in n,j *:seeya:


That explains it.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> That explains it.


Shweeew...thought I was still hungover. Um, the LS2 tests good on a dyno I guess...kinda like any other motor would. :confused


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

BlackJackByte said:


> Shweeew...thought I was still hungover. Um, the LS2 tests good on a dyno I guess...kinda like any other motor would. :confused


4.6 just blow up or pow


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

smoky said:


> 4.6 just blow up or pow


Yeah, as the legend goes...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you every wondered why there was a circle/oval around the word Ford?


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Have you every wondered why there was a circle/oval around the word Ford?


ya man i wast lots and lots of money and never did it get out of 13 1/4 mile gto fast it wood pis on my g,t ha lol should have did this long time back


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I like to poke fun at Ford guys. I grew up around them. I have some good friends that drive Mustangs and one of them could eat my lunch. He has a Termi Cobra with about 612rwhp. I've allways have friendly rivalries. Your going to find out the hard way it is cheaper to make the Mustang fast then the GTO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Please tell me he's from a foreign country. Very foreign. . . :shutme


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes,he's from jersey.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

george g said:


> Yes,he's from jersey.


:rofl::lol:


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

george g said:


> Yes,he's from jersey.


HAHA! Wait, is this "Situation" or "Snooki?"


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Have you every wondered why there was a circle/oval around the word Ford?


:confused 

is that the protective barrior, to keep the flying parts all together?


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

my...brain....it hurts.....sooooo bad right now.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Snookie want smooosh smoooosh!!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

If you bought it with those mods and no cats, chances are that it has already been tuned. Unless there is a problem with the way it is running or your driving, I don't think you will blow it up.

With those mods, you should also be in the neighborhood of 370whp/tq, but all dynos read a little different. Good and/or bad is relative


----------

